# I've returned plus a "newbie" question.



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello guys,

Been away from here for a long time, not that i was very active the first time around tbh.

I do a lot of rough camping in the local woods and other places. I have permission to shoot here and a few others. I'm getting older and wanting to reduce the load I carry, selling my take down air rifle and switching back to my catapult will help.

I've got to get practicing again before I'm confident enough to hunt again.

I have acquired some fishing moulds and after a small modification I can mould 9mm lead or just under 11mm, that's the next size up.

The 9mm weigh 4.15g the just under 11 weigh 7.25g

My draw is 900mm.

the band's I've just made up are 30-20 thereband gold, single. I've chosen 170mm length, not maxed out but not too far off. I prefer single flat bands over double if I can, my new catty can only use flat, OTF.

I want to practice exclusively with what I'm going to shoot/hunt with.

I'll be limiting myself to air rifle hunting ranges, out to a max of 35y, 80% will be 30 and below.

I've posted in newbie section because basically it's a newbie question!  .... May be I should say old-newbie!

I used 10/11 steel I think, only shot squirrel at close range then.

I'd like to use the heavier 7.25g ball but is it likely to be too loopy?

Advice please guys.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll pop em over my chrono when I get a chance. Should be able to get an idea of trajectory, energy at catty and retained at 30y.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

30 yards is way out there for a head shot on a squirrel and a head shot from that distance would be the only possibility of a clean kill. 
Squirrels are tough I like to keep em 15 or less. 
Happy Hunting!


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> 30 yards is way out there for a head shot on a squirrel and a head shot from that distance would be the only possibility of a clean kill.
> Squirrels are tough I like to keep em 15 or less.
> Happy Hunting!


Hi, thanks for your reply.
I think you miss understood me, I said I used 10/11 steel to hunt squirrel at close range then. ("Back then" may have made it more clear)
Not that I'm aiming to take squirrel at 30y. I'd be very happy if I could consistently take squirrel head shots at 30y! ha ha 

Cheers though.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have been happy to hit a can lately at 10m or 11 yards.

Good luck, Styks.

Glad you're back.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Not been out yet but I have a feeling it'll be the same way for me. Only for a while I hope.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome back!


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Cheers slingdude.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

welcome back to the fold, lol.............still new myself so can't steer you in any direction but the wrong one. :rofl:


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you sling n shot, appreciated!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Man, looks like you will neimg doing the research. Please, let's us know what ypu discovered.


----------

